
Google Releases New Java Logging Framework Flogger - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/04/java-logging-framework-flogger
======
chhum
It's tempting to suggest that maybe Java has enough logging frameworks.

------
java-man
and one still has to be careful to avoid evaluating expensive code at runtime:

java {.bad} logger.atFine().log(“stats=%s”, createSummaryOf(stats));

not sure if this new library offers any real advantages, apart from being more
explicit (and more verbose).

